# تحطيم الأسعار لدى معارض السيف غاليري آخر 5 ايام من عام 2013



## احمد فهد الحربي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

* عروض نهاية العام على أكبر تشكيلة من الأواني المنزلية 




ملاحظة مهمة : تنتهي العروض في يوم ٣١ / ١٢ / ٢٠١٣ م 


انطلاق أكبر حملة تخفيضات للأواني المنزلية في معارض السيف غاليري ( الرياض ، القصيم ، حائل ، الأحساء ، الخبر ، الدمام ، قريبا حفر الباطن )


ما ودنا نطول عليكم .. تصفحوا الصفحات الخاصة بالبروشور .. ونترك الحكم لكم 





الغلاف 
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f205.gif
الصفحة رقم 1 
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f207.gif
الصفحة رقم 2
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f206.gif
الصفحة رقم 3 
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f201.gif
الصفحة رقم 4 
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f200.gif
الصفحة رقم 5 
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f203.gif
الصفحة رقم 6 
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f202.gif
الصفحة رقم 7
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f20d.gif
الصفحة رقم 8
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f20c.gif
الصفحة رقم 9 
http://img02.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f00c.gif
الصفحة رقم 10
http://img02.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f705.gif
الصفحة رقم 11
http://img02.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f704.gif
الصفحة رقم 12 
http://img02.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f707.gif
الصفحة رقم 13
http://img02.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f706.gif
الصفحة رقم 14
http://img02.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f701.gif
الغلاف
http://img03.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...464e65f204.gif


1) الرياض – العليا– 0599844305

2) الرياض –مخرج 12 – 0599844302

3) الرياض – السويدي– 0599844314

4) القصيم– 0599844351

5) الخبر – مجمع أمواج مول – 0599844342

6) الدمام – دوار الأشرعة – 0599844327
ً7) الأحساء – طريق الخليج – 0599844350

8)حائل- الدايري الجنوبي بجوار قصر البستان -0599844357


9) حفر الباطن .. طريق الملك عبدالعزيز بجوار البنك الأهلي وردتاغ 




١٠ ) فرع نجران ( تم افتتاحه مؤخرا)




كلمة أخيرة ؟


إن أعجبك البروشور فانشره في القروبات التي عندك ..


ولأي ملاحظة أو استفسار تواصل معنا عبر الوتس اب 
0593111145


و يمكنكم التواصل معنا أيضا عبر صفحتنا في تويتر 


- تويتر:https://[URL="http://twitter.com/alsaifgallery"]twitter.com/alsaifgallery[/URL]


في صفحتنا عبر تويتر نقدم عروض حصرية وأخبار رائعة عن منتجات السيف غاليري

*​


----------

